# The Legend of Zelda: Prophet of Light (possible title)



## Megamannt125 (May 26, 2010)

Recently ZI posted a normal looking article saying "a storm is coming"
The entire article was just the concept art with E3 in front of it
However by looking at the HTML code, we find that ZI has left a few hints in this seemingly normal article.
<div class="postFull"><img alt="TLoZS" src="http://www.zeldainformer.com/articles/zie3.png" width="620" height="450" class="mt-image-center" style="text-align: center; display: block; margin: 0 auto 20px;" /><br />
TLoZS
Then we look at the article's name
"A storm is coming"
The Legend of Zelda: P Storm.
What do you think it is?
(And if anyone is wondering if this can be taken as legit or not, ZI has contact with Nintendo)
The original article
Some discussion on their forums (The admins won't reveal anything though)

According to ZI, who apparently have contact with Nintendo, Prophet of Light is the title of Zelda Wii.


----------



## Mr. L (May 26, 2010)

Legend of Zeldahantom Storm?


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 26, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Legend of Zeldahantom Storm?


That's what alot of people are saying, but that would mean Nintendo reusing "phantom" when they already had Phantom Hourglass.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2010)

A wind waker -esque game then?

Watch it be Phantom Storm and it's Phantom Ganon back from hell.


----------



## Ciaran (May 26, 2010)

P could stand for preview or something...

And who knows storm could just be a random metaphor


----------



## Cris Martian Man (May 26, 2010)

Well it could mean either one of those but i just personally think that is not it  
:huh:	  >_<


----------



## Mino (May 26, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda: Phone Sex.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 26, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> The Legend of Zelda: Phone Sex.


I just got my daily Lol, thakns =3.

I think I might check out this zelda game even though I've never really played one it sounds interesting.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 26, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> A wind waker -esque game then?
> 
> Watch it be Phantom Storm and it's Phantom Ganon back from hell.


I doubt it.


----------



## PoxyLemon (May 26, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda: Psychic Storm maybe


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Huh. Interesting...


----------



## -Aaron (May 26, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda: Phallus Storm.


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda: Pee Storm


----------



## Nixie (May 26, 2010)

The P could be Phenomenal? Passing? Predicted? Powerful? :/

And the S? Storm (as said above :3) Spirit? Sense? Separation? Savage? IDK I've never played any of the series before... xD

If it's gonna be like a 12+ or something... then it's too hard for me... ;P

Ohh the joy of guessing names! : D


----------



## Micah (May 26, 2010)

Savior? Struggle? Soul? Skies? Sacrifice? Sorrow?

Doubt it means anything, but it's interesting to guess now.


----------



## PoxyLemon (May 26, 2010)

Apperently in the new Zelda there is something about Link not using the Master Sword. i do not know what it really is about but the Ign interview said something about no swords


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Apperently in the new Zelda there is something about ]Oh, Link will have a sword. That much has been confirmed. The theory is that that sword won't be the _Master_ Sword, because it has been turned into a spirit or something.


----------



## Nixie (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 26, 2010)

LoZ: Prick Storm


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 26, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda: Princess Sex

The Legend of Zelda: Pointless Storyline


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> The Legend of Zelda: Princess Sex
> 
> The Legend of Zelda: Pointless Storyline


I lol'ed


----------



## Kyel (May 26, 2010)

FINALLY!!!

Legend of Zelda : *P*lay*S*tation

<big>*WOO!!*</big>



_jk_


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 26, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> FINALLY!!!
> 
> Legend of Zelda : *P*lay*S*tation
> 
> ...


WHOO. 

Oh wait, that happened already. :L


----------



## AndyB (May 26, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And we know how that turned out.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 26, 2010)

I don't really care about the name. I just hope this new Zelda has a good storyline. I can't wait to see what the game actually looks like at E3.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2010)

Phantom Sword? (Master Sword becoming a spirit? Phantom Sword?)


----------



## Rawburt (May 26, 2010)

Legend of Zelda: Philadelphia Streetcop


----------



## Kyel (May 26, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Phantom Sword? (Master Sword becoming a spirit? Phantom Sword?)


 :O !

Phantom Hourglass vs Phantom Sword ?

a Twilight version of a PH sequel?? 

DUNNO T_T


----------



## //RUN.exe (May 26, 2010)

phallus storm

*censored.8.1* sword

poop shoot


----------



## muffun (May 26, 2010)

Paramecium Storm.

I dig, I dig.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 26, 2010)

Loz: Pikmin Store


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2010)

It's the promised pikmin 3 and Zelda in one game!


----------



## Princess (May 27, 2010)

..

Pally B)


----------



## Hiro (May 27, 2010)

LoZ: Preview Show


----------



## Kyel (May 27, 2010)

Porn Shop


----------



## Jas0n (May 27, 2010)

LoZ: Professional Slut


----------



## mewmewpower (May 27, 2010)

I know that there is supposed to be a new Zelda game out for the wii, or at least there are rumors of one, but maybe this is the same game that those rumors are talking about, I bet the title won't be anything like "P storm", but with a totally different title.  We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 27, 2010)

mewmewpower said:
			
		

> I know that there is supposed to be a new Zelda game out for the wii, or at least there are rumors of one, but maybe this is the same game that those rumors are talking about, I bet the title won't be anything like "P storm", but with a totally different title.  We'll just have to wait and see.


That is the game we're talking about.


----------



## PoxyLemon (May 27, 2010)

Legend of Zelda: Phantom Sword Perhaps


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 27, 2010)

LoZ: Phantasy Star


----------



## Nixie (May 27, 2010)

Ooh! Parallel/predicted storm? :/

or Photo shop 8)


----------



## Mr. L (May 27, 2010)

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Legend of Zelda: Phantom Sword Perhaps


Yeah, because somebody didn't post that already /sarcasm >_>


----------



## Kyel (May 27, 2010)

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Legend of Zelda: Phantom Sword Perhaps


:'(


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 28, 2010)

Here's some more hints by the ZI admins.


> May want to hold onto this. Pred and I have some "potential" stuff.
> 
> But hell, what am I... a PROPHET?





> Oh you will get it on the final posting the day before E3.
> 
> Of course, if you get it right prior, we will naturally applaud.
> 
> ...





> Good, mission successful.
> 
> Now, forget we ever said S at all, but keep the P. The P is never changing, so don't worry.
> 
> ...





> Boy, there sure is a DARK mood around here, no?


----------



## Micah (May 28, 2010)

klm is the second latter, and it's supposed to be a word related to darkness?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2010)

Between 11th and 13th
11=K
12=L
13=M

So, the only one that would work with P would be L. Hope it's not Planet ______.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 28, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Between 11th and 13th
> 11=K
> 12=L
> 13=M
> ...


No, it's not that
P (KLM)
(KLM) is the second word.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the first word is most likely Prophet.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Here's some more hints by the ZI admins.
> 
> 
> > May want to hold onto this. Pred and I have some "potential" stuff.
> ...


DARK PROPHET? They're the only two words that they capitalized... Maybe they were trying to throw us off with the K/L/M thing... Plus, if it was a typo like they said, Dark would make sense, since D is right beside S. So... The Legend of Zelda: Dark Prophet, anyone?

EDIT: Also, upon examining my keyboard, I found that the letters A, S, and D are the 11th, 12th, and 13th letters on a normal QWERTY keyboard. Perhaps they meant keyboard order rather than alphabetically?

EDIT2: Never mind, I'm stupid... The P word would have to come before the other word, so it can't be Dark Profit... ._. XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 29, 2010)

Actually, it is now revealed that the actual initials are PL.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 29, 2010)

LoZ: Prophetic Light


It doesn't have to be prophet just normal, right? And if that is right, I see another direct OoT sequel, due to Zelda's dream about the light shooting out of the forest.


----------



## Zangy (May 29, 2010)

Legend of Zelda: Pretty Lame


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 29, 2010)

Prophet of Light. Been confirmed.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Prophet of Light. Been confirmed.


By who?!


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ZI admins.


----------



## Rawburt (May 29, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Prophet of Light. Been confirmed.


Sounds....really generic, but a name doesn't make a game I suppose.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But do we have proof?


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other than the admins words? No. But we'll see if ZI's contact within Nintendo is credible once E3 comes around.
I'm going to call it PoL until then because it's the best we got though.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I think they might be pulling our legs. Either way, I'll just wait 'til E3. Not much longer...!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 29, 2010)

I kinda like Prophet of Light, it's deliciously silly. =D
But I don't really think about the title too much. I'm more excited about the game itself!


----------



## Zangy (May 29, 2010)

There are too many "of"s in the title, it's gonna stink


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> There are too many "of"s in the title, it's gonna stink


There's too many "o"s in Toy Story 3, it's going to stink.


----------



## Zangy (May 30, 2010)

There's too many "Tom"s in "Tom". His name is going to stink


----------



## Mr. L (May 30, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> There's too many "Tom"s in "Tom". His name is going to stink


How original and mature, especially coming from you, Bryko. /sarcasm


----------



## Nixie (May 30, 2010)

Or it can be a mix of Prof Layton <333

Or the L stands for L.Lawliet.. ;DDDD


----------



## Mr. L (May 30, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Or it can be a mix of Prof Layton <333
> 
> Or the L stands for L.Lawliet.. ;DDDD


Yeah, okay. <_<


----------



## PoxyLemon (May 30, 2010)

i like the sound of that title


----------



## ipodawesum (May 30, 2010)

The name gives it more of a dark tone.
Like back to the N64 era of Zelda. more towards majora's mask, but OoT also.





You know the feeling and tone you get from this picture, im imagining this kind of dark.
This seems like its worth the wait.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 30, 2010)

I was close.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> The name gives it more of a dark tone.
> Like back to the N64 era of Zelda. more towards majora's mask, but OoT also.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a fake image, you know.


----------



## Rawburt (May 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course he knows, he's just using that as an example.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just making sure. =p


----------



## Cybertooth (May 30, 2010)

This game is going to be horrible. According to NintendoToday, the game began development on May 13th, 2010, and will be released on Oct. 19th, 2010. Barely any development time. All they did was reorganize some of the landscapes in Twilight Princess and gave it a new title.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> This game is going to be horrible. According to NintendoToday, the game began development on May 13th, 2010, and will be released on Oct. 19th, 2010. Barely any development time. All they did was reorganize some of the landscapes in Twilight Princess and gave it a new title.


Can we ban the troll now, please? >_>

And, just for everyone's information, Zelda Wii has had the longest development period of _any_ Zelda game. It's been in development for over 5 years now. That's right, even longer than Ocarina of Time.


----------



## PoxyLemon (May 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Cybertooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha Cybertooth got OWNED


----------



## Cybertooth (May 30, 2010)

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By false information? I think not -.-


----------



## Mr. L (May 30, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems that everybody else knows it's true, so just give up, troll.


----------



## Ciaran (May 30, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh.....

If the game was officially confirmed last E3 with a piece of artwork being shown by Iwata, what does that tell you??


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Cybertooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it was Miyamoto who showed the artwork, not Iwata, and it was after E3 in a conference, but you have the main idea. XD


----------



## Cybertooth (May 30, 2010)

Yeah.....artwork last year. That shows know sign of a game being developed. That was just some concept art in the pre-production phase.


----------



## PoxyLemon (May 30, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> Yeah.....artwork last year. That shows know sign of a game being developed. That was just some concept art in the pre-production phase.


you spelt no wrong


----------



## Ciaran (May 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bits after the press conference are still E3, but w/e...


----------



## PoxyLemon (May 30, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> Yeah.....artwork last year. That shows know sign of a game being developed. That was just some concept art in the pre-production phase.


you spelt no wrong


----------



## Cybertooth (May 30, 2010)

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Cybertooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You spelled spelled wrong!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA you fail!!!! HAHAHA


----------



## Ciaran (May 30, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oLOL uR so funnYy


----------



## Mr. L (May 30, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Cybertooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically, "spelt" is correct if he's using British English.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Cybertooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it isn't right if you are speaking idiot.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know he's not British or Australian, though? =p


----------



## Zangy (May 30, 2010)

Who plays Zelda?


----------



## Micah (May 30, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> Who plays Zelda?


Apparently a lot of people.


----------



## Nixie (May 30, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never played it... :0


But this sounds interesting... x3


----------



## Zangy (May 30, 2010)

how come in super mario bros brawl zelda is named link


----------



## Rockman! (May 30, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> how come in super mario bros brawl zelda is named ]how come youre such a *censored.7.6*


----------



## PoxyLemon (May 30, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> how come in super mario bros brawl zelda is named ]because zelda is the princess the legend is based on. Link is the main character of the game who has to save the kingdom of hyrule and many other places from the darkness


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 30, 2010)

I just realized something, if it was The Legend of Link, LoL would have a completely different meaning.


----------



## Gnome (May 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I just realized something, if it was The Legend of ]we don't need /v/ stuff in here.
> 
> yes that statement is hypocritical but oh well.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 30, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 31, 2010)

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 31, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PoxyLemon (May 31, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

